# Building some Franken-shelf speakers- I've got questions



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

I am planning to build some 2way bookshelf speakers. Not real sure what I am going to do with them just yet. I am going to use the ID OEM 6.5's that hessdawg is selling. For a crossover, I am going to use the OZ Matrix CS2. Which requires a 4ohm mid (already have) and a 6ohm tweet (need to buy).

Now to the questions:

1) I am going with a Seas Prestige tweet. Should I go with the 27TDFC or the 29TAFW?

2) What do you use to model or decide on enclosure style (sealed or vented) and volume when building something like a bookshelf. Is there a way to use WINisd for things outside of sub design?


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Anyone know if it would be okay to have 2x 8ohm woofers wired in a series for Bumpinzx3's Oz Matrix passive crossover? What would happen if that were the case?


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

Sephiroth619 said:


> Anyone know if it would be okay to have 2x 8ohm woofers wired in a series for Bumpinzx3's Oz Matrix passive crossover? What would happen if that were the case?


that very thought ran through my head as well when i read the OP.


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

I believe that should work- I've done it on a tower build before, but with a different crossover.

However, I am just looking to build something small, using mostly parts I already have. Anyone used those tweets? Everyone loves the 27, I found reviews and opinions of it everywhere. However- I haven't heard all to much about the 29. Zaph liked them both- but didn't really have much of a review in his tweeter mishmash.


----------



## mlw (Oct 1, 2007)

Re: tweeters, zaph used the 27TDFC in his new SR-71 2 way. I like my 27TBFC/G's, but am eyeing the new Seas Seas 27TBCDGB-DXT for a two way, but waiting till a few more reviews are in (Zaphs blog has some tests, it has a high tech small waveguide on it.) 
re: bookshelf - do you really mean on a bookshelf?, or maybe on stands, a foot and a half from the wall. Makes a difference in what you need in a crossover, as does the front baffle dimension. 
re: WINisd, yes, just ignore the tweeter, and you do need the full specs on the woofer. 
I would research the woofers in series question, I would think it would matter to the crossover but its late and I can't think of why. 
Have fun..


----------

